# Wife asked for wedding band (ring) back and then ...



## ileft (May 3, 2013)

Separated from my wife for 6 months now. Got a call from her last weekend and she said she's finally decided to make plans to move on.

She said she wanted my wedding band/ring back which will help her get closure. She said she would take good care of our rings since she apparently valued our marriage more than I did. I was reluctant, my head was spinning, I stewed on it for days and then I finally mailed her the ring yesterday.

She got the ring today and sent me a photo of both wedding bands in the rubbish bin!

What do you make of all this?


----------



## KNIFE IN THE HEART (Oct 20, 2011)

It sounds like she's very hurt. For some reason, she can't express her pain verbally so she's showing you. If she was ready to move on she wouldn't need the ring, she would just move on. 

Do you want the marriage to work? If no, then ignore the picture. If yes, then try the grand gesture. Tell her honestly how you feel about the picture. If it hurt you, say so. She's asking for a response from you and it all depends on how you feel about the marriage.


----------



## beautiful_seclusion (Oct 22, 2013)

It really depends on the situation. She's obviously very hurt and angry, but why only you would be likely to know. If you've left her, this may be her way of fighting back against feeling rejected by telling you she doesn't care anymore. Which obviously isn't true if she's gone out of her way like this. If she's just a vindictive person who wants to hurt you for no fault of your own, then that's totally different thing. So I think we'd need more information on what happened and what you want out of the relationship to really make anything of it.


----------

